# Dozens of toys of all sorts...



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

and this is what Munch plays with! 






Oliver's booties! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Munch is just so dog gone CUTE!
I love how he looks at you like,
"Really Mom, I'm not misbehaving!!"


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

I love watching his antics. He looks like he probably gets into stuff and tries blames the dogs a lot.  Smart boy.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Hahaha yup. .. except I always know it's him as the stuff he gets into is too high for the 7" tall dachshunds and my big guy is crated when I'm not home lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

LOL. Yeah, not much you can blame on doxies if it's up high.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Munch is always so CUTE! and what was that? socks?


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Oliver's booties all velcroed together lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Try one of these! I just bought 3 and my cats don't know what to make of them. One headed right for my behemoth Jack and he scurried away! SO funny, poor guy! Taking one to the shelter tomorrow, should be fun!

Amazon.com: Innovation First Hexbug Nano: Toys & Games


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Someone mentioned that in another thread, and I was interested. Googled and am still wondering how to play that. Its remote controlled? or just add battery and let it run by itself.

p.s. oh sorry, just saw the video on Amazon, so its not a remote controlled toy.


----------



## rural-cat (Dec 6, 2013)

i love seeing munch, both pics and videos! he sure does find lots of fun things to do!


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

Love it!

He and Orion are seriously soul mates - very similar, busy, unafraid cats.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Hmmm... jerks would be a better term lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

I think we need Munch for President or Munch Fan Club t-shirts in our gift shop.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

NebraskaCat said:


> I think we need Munch for President or Munch Fan Club t-shirts in our gift shop.


LOL that's funny! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

rural-cat said:


> i love seeing munch, both pics and videos! he sure does find lots of fun things to do!


Fun for whom? Lol I'm always having to clean up his messes! Hahaha

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BigLittleSmall (Dec 9, 2013)

Awww I love a busy cat! He & Mr. Diggs would have a ball together (and look quite fabulous in the process lo).

Isn't that how it always works .. you go out and put all this time & effort into finding "just the right toys" and you come home .. and they'd rather play with the cap off the gallon of milk and you're like -_- really cat .. really lol


----------

